
Ask HN: AI educational keyboard app which can shape how you communicate - areeb8
http://www.alphanumb.com
======
RodgerTheGreat
This seems well-intentioned, but I can't help but find ghastly the idea of a
keyboard which applies some vague heuristics to police expression in the name
of "positivity".

I'm reminded of an old Buttercup Festival strip:

[http://www.buttercupfestival.com/39vol2.gif](http://www.buttercupfestival.com/39vol2.gif)

"My parents didn't want me drawing depressing pictures as a child, so they
only gave me yellow crayons. I mostly drew our canary getting struck by
lightning."

~~~
areeb8
Thanks for the feedback

------
areeb8
Hi everyone I just launched my MVP, would appreciate if you could try it out
and give some feedback, would be really helpful. A great app for your kids.
EDBoard is an AI keyboard which can guide your children to type more
positively. Children spend 7-9 hours a day on a smartphone or tablets. This is
a great app to help them learn while they chat with friends or family.

